# Fehlermeldung beim Looten



## RealWarBlade (25. März 2005)

Hallo, 
Ich habe seit heute BLASC installiert (nach der Installation des neuen Patches), aber seitdem kommt jedesmal, wenn ich einen Gegner looten will, folgende Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die kann ich zwar wegklicken, was aber auf Dauer ziemlich nervig ist. Woran kann das liegen, obwohl es doch im Addon-Menü beim BLASC-Profiler keinen Versionskonflikt oder Ähnliches gibt?


----------



## Gatherer (25. März 2005)

RealWarBlade schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ich habe seit heute BLASC installiert (nach der Installation des neuen Patches), aber seitdem kommt jedesmal, wenn ich einen Gegner looten will, folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> 
> ...



selbes Problem


----------



## Shaiyla-Shaiyla (25. März 2005)

Gatherer schrieb:
			
		

> selbes Problem
> [post="84686"][/post]​




Um diese beiden nicht als Einzelfälle zählen zu lassen, melde ich mich, dass ich dieses Problem auch habe..

Jedoch bin auch ich noch auf keine Lösung des Problems gestoßen und habe es (leider) erst einmal deaktiviert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamu Spellcraft (26. März 2005)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an.


----------



## Nyana (26. März 2005)

Das Problem ist bekannt, bitte solange den BLASCProfiler im Charakterscreen unter Addons deaktivieren.


----------



## Shaleesa (26. März 2005)

Nyana schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist bekannt, bitte solange den BLASCProfiler im Charakterscreen unter Addons deaktivieren.
> [post="84692"][/post]​


Schön zu sehen, daß die Entwickler hier lesen, und sich auch drum kümmern. Das ist so ungewohnt. Ich kann immer nur wiederholen: Super Arbeit und danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharek (26. März 2005)

also bei mir ist es wegen cosmos glaube ich -.-! hab kein blasc drauf aber wenn ich cosmos anhabe dann kommt das auch

Greetz Tharek


----------



## Gatherer (26. März 2005)

Vielleicht hilft es ...

Ich hatte kein Cosmos drauf sondern ein Mix aus verschiedenen anderen addons.

Nach dem Patch hatte ich den den WDB und WTF Ordner gelöscht sowie alle Addons gelöscht und BLASC neu aufgepielt.

Der Fehler tritt trotzdem auf.


----------



## supiflo (21. April 2005)

Das Problem habe ich auch. Ich weiß, dass hier schon 100 Leute das gepostet haben, aber ich woltle wissen, ob es evtl. mittlerweile gefixt ist. 

Ansonste zu sagen: Spitzen Tool!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hat sogar zwei Tage funktioniert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

